# NDR (New Dimension Resources)



## EPS_Investor (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I know this board isn't favoured for small caps. But as many of you know, the people that criticized me in the past on stock picks like AXM.V(Axmin Inc) and TNA.V(Evergreen Gaming Corp) have all eaten crow because I proved that my due diligence reports were legit and right to the point. Nobody is forced to buy/sell stocks on here and I don't make "estimates" on targets or tout. All I do is serve up the facts that I acquired from Sedar, speaking with the company, seeing what they have on their website, and so forth. 

So based on track record of the last two stocks, TNA was a 2017-2018 winner and AXM was a 2018-2019 winner, this year I am going heavy on NDR. Why? Because just look at the assets, management, support from large caps like Yamana and Sandstorm. NDR's one asset has a value of $1 billion USD, and they have several more. This is a gold market and despite the dislike of small caps, the research below is layed out pretty easy and simple. So please go through it all before the judges come in and critique. Nothing is bullet proof, but this company has some serious potential based on the factors I already mentioned. Spent 2 weeks on Stockwatch and went through every gold play under $0.10, this was the best one I found and recently started buying between $0.06-0.07.

NDR.V / NWDMF Due Diligence Report

Price: $0.065
Common Shares: 66.8 million
Insider Holdings: 15% or 10 million (CEO owns roughly half)
Institutional Holdings: 19.9% or 13.3 million (Sandstorm Gold - SSL.T)
Options & Warrants: 11 million (Between $0.125-$0.25)
Website: www.newdimensionresources.com
Recent Company Presentation (June 2020): https://www.newdimensionresources.com/site/assets/files/13219/2020_06_ndr_final.pdf

NDR owns 5 properties, one of them already have a very valuable proven resource. Below is the breakdown as per their company presentation

1) Savant Lake Gold Project(Owned 100%) - Savant Lake Project - Ontario | New Dimension Resources Ltd.
2) Domain Gold Project (Owned 30% / 70% Yamana YRI.T) - Domain Project - Manitoba | New Dimension Resources Ltd.
3) Las Calandrias Project (Owned 100% - Has 400k ounces of Gold Proven) - Argentina Projects | New Dimension Resources Ltd.
4) Sierra Blanca Project (Owned 20% - Sold 80% Recently for $800,000 USD) - Argentina Projects | New Dimension Resources Ltd.
5) Los Cisnes Project (Owned 100%? Does not specify) - Argentina Projects | New Dimension Resources Ltd.
6) Company has mentioned in the last MD&A that they are looking for other gold assets.

Recent News:

New Dimension arranges $3.7-million private placement

2020-08-06 11:33 MT - News Release

Mr. Eric Roth reports

NEW DIMENSION ANNOUNCES PRIVATE PLACEMENT FINANCING FOR THE PURPOSES OF EMBARKING ON A NEW DIVERSIFICATION STRATEGY

New Dimension Resources Ltd. has noted:

Commencement of a private placement financing for gross proceeds of up to a maximum of $3.7-million, with a lead order from Palisades Goldcorp Ltd. and significant participation by management;
Proceeds will assist with advancing the company's existing Canadian gold portfolio, and the acquisition and advancement of new high-grade gold and base-metal projects in favourable, highly prospective jurisdictions. Due diligence is currently under way on two regional opportunities;
New Dimension is seeking to enhance the company's growth strategy following the initial diversification out of Argentina (refer to news release dated April 1, 2020).
Subject to regulatory approval, New Dimension has initiated a private placement financing with a lead order from Palisades Goldcorp. The company intends to complete a non-brokered private placement of up to 60 million units at a price of six cents per unit for gross proceeds of up to $3.7-million. Each unit will consist of one common share and one share purchase warrant. Each warrant will entitle the holder to acquire one additional common share of the company at 12 cents per share for a period of 36 months.

Insiders will be participating in at least a minimum nine million shares.

Proceeds from this private placement will be used to advance the company's Canadian gold portfolio, and to acquire and advance new high-grade gold and base-metal projects in favourable jurisdictions, as well as for general working capital, which includes settlement of current liabilities.

The company may pay finders' fees in either cash, shares, share purchase warrants or a combination thereof, as permitted by regulators, on a portion of the private placements. Closing of the private placement is expected to occur on or before Aug. 19, 2020. All securities issued under the private placement will be subject to a hold period of four months from the date of issuance of the securities.

About New Dimension Resources Ltd.

New Dimension is engaged in the acquisition, exploration, and development of quality mineral resource properties in favourable jurisdictions with a focus on high-grade precious and base metal deposits. The Company's current focus is on the discovery through exploration and drilling of high-grade gold deposits on its 100%-owned Savant Lake project in Ontario and 29.6% interest in the Domain JV in Manitoba.

We seek Safe Harbor.

Here is some information regarding Palisades Gorp Corp, which was referenced in New Dimensions news release today:

Subject to regulatory approval, New Dimension has initiated a Private Placement financing with a lead order from Palisades Goldcorp Ltd. The Company intends to complete a non-brokered Private Placement of up to 60,000,000 Units at a price of $0.06 per unit for gross proceeds of up to $3,700,000. Each unit will consist of one Common Share and one Share Purchase Warrant. Each warrant will entitle the holder to acquire one additional common share of the Company at CAD $0.12 per share for a period of 36 months.

Insiders will be participating in at least a minimum 9,000,000 shares.

Palisades website: Palisades Goldcorp Ltd. - Canada's New Resource...

July 2020 company presentation: https://palisades.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/07/Palisades-Gold-Deck.pdf


Yamana Update Regarding NDR Joint Venture Domain Property (July 23rd 2020)









Yamana Gold Reports Second Quarter 2020 Financial Results; Strong Cash Flow Generation; a Further Reduction of $101 Million in Net Debt; Jacobina Phase 1 Expansion Complete; Increasing Dividend by a Further 12% to $0.07 Per Share


TORONTO, July 23, 2020 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - YAMANA GOLD INC. (TSX:YRI; NYSE:AUY) (“Yamana” or “the Company”) is herein reporting its financial and operational results for the second quarter of 2020. The Company posted strong quarterly production and free cash flow while further reducing net debt...




www.yamana.com





Domain, Canada

The Domain project is located near Oxford Lake in northeast Manitoba, comprising a 20,000-hectare property that is 100%-controlled by the Company. Interpretation of regional airborne magnetics together with government geological survey till geochemistry support a highly prospective environment for folded iron formation hosted gold. The Company's property surrounds three claims totaling 576 hectares that are under a joint venture agreement with New Dimension Resources, which holds a 29.6% interest. The joint venture claims cover an area of historic drilling with significant gold intercepts hosted by iron formation that includes intervals reported by Rolling Rock Resources in 2008 and New Dimension Resources in 2017.

The Company recently signed an exploration agreement with the Bunibonibee Cree Nation (“BCN”) that provides a framework for a cooperative, mutually respectful agreement supporting the advancement of exploration within the Traditional Territory of the BCN while providing employment and business opportunities to the BCN.


----------



## I am the Walrus (Jul 9, 2018)

And KUB is @ .02


----------

